# Skintastic!



## Santiago Jorge

Now here is one for you creative minds out there!  

The context is where the author is writing about all the wonders of skin -- its amazing ability to heal itself, etc -- and she says, referencing the skin:

"It simply skintastic!"  Combining the word "skin" with "fantastic."

We take this kind of license sometimes in English to tie two ideas together in a fun, playful way.

What could I use in Spanish that would give the same idea in a fun way and still be understood?


----------



## Soy Yo

pielífica (piel + magnífico)

pielasombrosa

Claro que no tengo mucha idea... magnífico, estupendo, fantástico, maravilloso, asombroso, increíble mmmmmmm


----------



## Sallyb36

pielilloso me encanta.


----------



## Sallyb36

it would have to be pielillosa


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Sé que hay muchas palabras que se puede usar, pero ¿se hace contracciones así en español tanto como en inglés? Y ¿Cuál sonaría mejor?

Me cae bien a mí la «pielífica».


----------



## Mafelo505

Soy Yo said:


> pielífica (piel + magnífico)
> 
> pielasombrosa
> 
> Claro que no tengo mucha idea... magnífico, estupendo, fantástico, maravilloso, asombroso, increíble mmmmmmm


 
Dudo que en español podamos valernos de estos artilugios

pielífica (piel + magnífico)

o
pielífica = piel terrorífica ?  

Seguid intentando, quizá me falte creatividad....


----------



## Soy Yo

No sé si se hace en español tanto como en inglés, pero recuerdo que una compañia de móviles o celulares se llamaba "Movistar" combinacion de Movil y Star y haciendo juego claro con movie star.  ¿Todavía existe "Movistar"?


----------



## Sallyb36

Soy Yo said:


> No sé si se hace en español tanto como en inglés, pero recuerdo que una compañia de móviles o celulares se llamaba "Movistar" combinacion de Movil y Star y haciendo juego claro con movie star.  ¿Todavía existe "Movistar"?



Si todavía existe.


----------



## Mafelo505

Soy Yo said:


> No sé si se hace en español tanto como en inglés, pero recuerdo que una compañia de móviles o celulares se llamaba "Movistar" combinacion de Movil y Star y haciendo juego claro con movie star. ¿Todavía existe "Movistar"?


 
Sí, existe. Pero aquí han combinado una palabra del inglés con una española para crear una marca comercial y es un sustantivo en lugar del adjetivo que busca Santiago.
Si le sirven también los sustantivos diría: *superpiel* (pero dista mucho de ser original)


----------



## Santiago Jorge

O, no quiero la idea de terrorífica

Pielombrosa
pielillosa
pielástica  (no:  suena mas de «elástica» que «fantástica»)
pielupendo

¿Cómo suena esta última?


----------



## Soy Yo

"Skintastic" es un producto de Avon... una loción que repela mosquitos.  Así que...bueno.


----------



## Sallyb36

suena muy bien piel + estupenda
would have to be pielupenda


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Est interesante, Mafelo, ue dijiste «superpiel» porque la autora luego usa eso también.


----------



## Mafelo505

Santiago Jorge said:


> O, no quiero la idea de terrorífica
> 
> Pielombrosa
> pielillosa
> pielástica (no: suena mas de «elástica» que «fantástica»)
> pielupendo
> 
> ¿Cómo suena esta última?


 
Perdón que insista, pero en español suenan todas igual de mal.
Nadie entendería de que estamos hablando.
Esperen a otro hispano-parlante a ver que opina...


----------



## loladamore

I wonder what a native would think of *pieltástica*?
It might sound a bit like _elástica_, but that might not be such a bad thing if you're talking about having great skin.

EDIT: Insect repellent???? That changes it a bit... Hmmm. I like *superpiel*, by the way, but it sounds like a strange name for insect repellent. Mind you, so does 'skintastic'!


----------



## Soy Yo

Sounds good to me too... Lola...but soy un innativo.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

True, Sallyb36, your right!


----------



## nv1962

Hala, ya con faldones y a lo loco: *despielotado*.


----------



## Soy Yo

Mafelo505 said:


> Dudo que en español podamos valernos de estos artilugios
> 
> pielífica (piel + magnífico)
> 
> o
> pielífica = piel terrorífica ?
> 
> Seguid intentando, quizá me falte creatividad....


 
Terrorífica, no.  Piel horrífica.

jejeje Gracias, Mafelo.


----------



## loladamore

nv1962 said:


> Hala, ya con faldones y a lo loco: *despielotado*.


 
¡¡¡jajajaja!!! ¿Pero no te parece que sugiere más un _peeling_?


----------



## nv1962

Su Al*tez*a, la Piel (ya sé... ¡peor aún que rebuscado!)


----------



## Sallyb36

nv1962 said:


> Hala, ya con faldones y a lo loco: *despielotado*.



now I'm completely lost!!


----------



## nv1962

Buscarle cinco pieles al gato (pobrecicos, más de una no darán...)

And now for something completely different: "Just thinking about creepy crawlies on my skin gives me the _cutis_"

(Right... I think I'd better step outside now... The short bus will be here soon to pick me up...)

Edited to add: "despielotado" = "piel" + "despelotado"


----------



## Sallyb36

lol, thanks for explaining again!!  I didn't know the word despelotado!! 
(can you see the men in white coats coming for you?)


----------



## Masood

Hmmm....if it's an insect repellent, how about _re*piel*ente _or _re*piel*entísimo_.
Corny or what?!


----------



## Mirlo

Mafelo505 said:


> Perdón que insista, pero en español suenan todas igual de mal.
> Nadie entendería de que estamos hablando.
> Esperen a otro hispano-parlante a ver que opina...


Yo pienso que suenan mal. Me gusta lo de "superpiel" ​


----------



## loladamore

Masood said:


> Hmmm....if it's an insect repellent, how about _re*piel*ente _or _re*piel*entísimo_.
> Corny or what?!


 
Nice! 

Mixing and matching (slapping and tickling) a bit, how about *(super)repieltástico/a*?

Perhaps a little over the top - but we're trying!


----------



## Mafelo505

Sallyb36 said:


> now I'm completely lost!!


 
I'll try to explain:

*despelotado *means someone messy, unorganized, irresponsible

*despielotado *uses '*piel*' and that's about it !!

We'll ask nv1962 when is let out again...


----------



## Sallyb36

Mafelo505 said:


> I'll try to explain:
> 
> *despelotado *means someone messy, unorganized, irresponsible
> 
> *despielotado *uses '*piel*' and that's about it !!
> 
> We'll ask nv1962 when is let out again...



messy unorganised skin isn't going to sell anything very well!!  Now I get it thanks!!
I don't think he'll be out for a long time, those men in white coats came on the short bus for him!!


----------



## loladamore

I thought _*despielotado*_ was an idea that was quite _*descabellada*_...


----------



## cbland

definitivamente no me suena bien ninguna .


----------



## Sallyb36

y yo tambien!  Me encanta tambien esta palabra, descabellada - crazy wild.


----------



## Mafelo505

loladamore said:


> Nice!
> 
> Mixing and matching (slapping and tickling) a bit, how about *(super)repieltástico/a*?
> 
> Perhaps a little over the top - but we're trying!


 
Lola

It is encouraging to see how much you try, but I have to dissapoint you: no good... 
It doesn't work in Spanish contracting words, in fact it is normally the opposite: most of the time we need whole sentences to translate simple two-word expressions.
Our language shies away from synthesis...

But don't take my word, maybe you come up with something worth.
Keep trying !!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

¡Cuán divertidos son ustedes! 

Pero, ¿no hay nada que puedo usar entonces?


----------



## Mafelo505

Empecemos de nuevo, replantea tu pregunta y veremos que se puede hacer...


----------



## nv1962

Ahhhh... ¡Mucho mejor! Recibí un tratamiento tonificante de _electrocutis._

Ahora, de safari: a cazar _pielefantes._


----------



## Mirlo

no al menos que uses "piel fantástica". Seriamente no creo que estaría mal usar "superpiel" ya que da el mensaje de que la crema te pone la piel fenomenalmente suave y también se puede usar para una piel sana sin problemas!
Espero te ayude,
Saludos,


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Aquí está de nuevo:

The context is where the author is writing about all the wonders of skin -- its amazing ability to heal itself, etc -- and she says, referencing the skin:

"It simply skintastic!" Combining the word "skin" with "fantastic."

We take this kind of license sometimes in English to tie two ideas together in a fun, playful way.

What could I use in Spanish that would give the same idea in a fun way and still be understood?


----------



## Cosmopolita

I was also thinking PIELTÁSTICA. Though, unless you previously give some explanation on the matter (all its amazing characteristics), it will be quite difficult for a native to get the meaning of this _neword!!!_


----------



## Mate

Santiago Jorge said:


> Aquí está de nuevo:
> 
> The context is where the author is writing about all the wonders of skin -- its amazing ability to heal itself, etc -- and she says, referencing the skin:
> 
> "It simply skintastic!" Combining the word "skin" with "fantastic."
> 
> We take this kind of license sometimes in English to tie two ideas together in a fun, playful way.
> 
> What could I use in Spanish that would give the same idea in a fun way and still be understood?


Nothing.
MateAMARGO


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Here is more context:

“*Super Skin!*
 
Don’t forget how super your skin is.  Your skin has an amazing healing ability.  Remember the last time you got a cut – your skin completely healed itself or left only a small scar.
 
It is simply *skintastic*!”


----------



## nv1962

Eso eso. El caso es que en español, suele tener más gancho el juego de palabras, dando un giro o doble sentido a palabras existentes mediante una combinación novedosa o sugerente, más que dando un toque de gracia, es decir: modificándolas en su forma.

Contraponiendo dos ejemplos hipotéticos: si escribiera una artículo crítico con cirugía estética, se entendería más o menos si en inglés lo titulo con un solo "Liposux" (liposuction + sucks / sux) mientras que en español algún que otro se rascará detrás de la oreja al poner algo así como "Lipostrucción" (Liposucción + obstrucción o destrucción).

Diría que afortunadamente, no todos los idiomas son iguales...


----------



## Sallyb36

It reminds me of an advert I've seen on TVE, about a cream that uses baba de caracol (would you really put that on your face???).


----------



## loladamore

nv1962 said:


> Ahhhh... ¡Mucho mejor! Recibí un tratamiento tonificante de _electrocutis._


 
 _Cutis_ también se usa coloquialmente en México como sinónimo de 'culo'... ¡Tu tratamiento me suena bastante incómodo!

Gracias Mafelo por tus palabras de aliento.  Pero, mira:

La búsqueda de la originalidad hace del lenguaje publicitario uno de los más innovadores y más ricos en recursos. Esa tendencia a la innovación se manifiesta especialmente en el vocabulario, a través de la creación de neologismos, la admisión de extranjerismos o el manejo intensivo de los mecanismos de composición y derivación léxica: muchas palabras y expresiones nuevas del lenguaje común han partido de un texto publicitario. (*fuente*)

Pero bueno, si vamos a ser 'conservadores', Santiago podría quedarse con *superpiel*, ¿no? Parece ser la única opción no tan descabellada (o 'despielotada') con la cual todos estarían conformes. Pero lo veo como una oportunidad desperdiciada de _neologar_. ¡Y mira como se puso a trabajar *nv1962*!

Saludos


----------



## Mate

Sallyb36 said:


> It reminds me of an advert I've seen on TVE, about a cream that uses baba de caracol (would you really put that on your face???).


Si supieras lo que contienen la mayoría de las cremas comerciales...preferirías ponerte los caracoles vivos directamente sobre la piel.


----------



## Sallyb36

Mateamargo said:


> Si supieras lo que contienen la mayoría de las cremas comerciales...preferirías ponerte los caracoles vivos directamente sobre la piel.



eewww, no me dices más por favor.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Creo que el español es más flexible de sintaxis de oraciones que el inglés en cuanto de escribir poesia, pero ya veo que no es bueno para sintetizar palabras individuales.


----------



## nv1962

loladamore said:


> _Cutis_ también se usa coloquialmente en México como sinónimo de 'culo'... ¡Tu tratamiento me suena bastante incómodo!


 Es que aún no le puse música a una coplilla que titulé "Electrocucurrucucútis pieloma"

Ea pues: que estéis y seáis buen@s.

Ciao...


----------



## Mafelo505

loladamore said:


> _Cutis_ también se usa coloquialmente en México como sinónimo de 'culo'... ¡Tu tratamiento me suena bastante incómodo!
> 
> Gracias Mafelo por tus palabras de aliento.  Pero, mira:
> 
> La búsqueda de la originalidad hace del lenguaje publicitario uno de los más innovadores y más ricos en recursos. Esa tendencia a la innovación se manifiesta especialmente en el vocabulario, a través de la creación de neologismos, la admisión de extranjerismos o el manejo intensivo de los mecanismos de composición y derivación léxica: muchas palabras y expresiones nuevas del lenguaje común han partido de un texto publicitario. (*fuente*)
> 
> Pero bueno, si vamos a ser 'conservadores', Santiago podría quedarse con *superpiel*, ¿no? Parece ser la única opción no tan descabellada (o 'despielotada') con la cual todos estarían conformes. Pero lo veo como una oportunidad desperdiciada de _neologar_. ¡Y mira como se puso a trabajar *nv1962*!
> 
> Saludos


 
Lola

Me encantaría que encontráramos una expresión nueva, por éso insisto en que sigan probando.
No me resisto a _neologar _!
El problema no es ser 'conservador', el problema es que alguien entienda que queremos decir por _repieltástico..._
Si nadie lo entiende, flaco favor le haremos a Santiago  

saludos


----------



## loladamore

Mafelo505 said:


> Si nadie lo entiende, flaco favor le haremos a Santiago


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Mafelo.  

Y *Santiago*: ¿En este caso se trata de un repelente o no? 

Creo que me fui (y bien acompañada) por el tangente por lo que dijo Soy Yo. Si no tiene que ver el repelente, con mayor razón retiro de la mesa mis propuestas descabelladas poco comprensibles. 

Al rato vengo. Voy a untarme alguna mucosidad gasteropódica en la cara y electrocutarme el cutis.


----------



## Soy Yo

Santiago Jorge said:


> Here is more context:
> 
> “*Super Skin!*
> 
> Don’t forget how super your skin is. Your skin has an amazing healing ability. Remember the last time you got a cut – your skin completely healed itself or left only a small scar.
> 
> It is simply *skintastic*!”


 

No fue mi intención despistar a nadie.  Mi comentario sobre la loción de Avon (que sirve como repelente) fue para demostrar que, igual a Movistar, el término skintastic existe ya como un producto comercial.


----------



## loladamore

Soy Yo said:


> No fue mi intención despistar a nadie. Mi comentario sobre la loción de Avon (que sirve como repelente) fue para demostrar que, igual a Movistar, el término skintastic existe ya como un producto comercial.


 
La despistada soy yo, Soy Yo. ¡No te culpo de nada!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

¡Qué te vaya bien, Lola! Ya lo hice con un caracol vivo y ¡cómo me sento!  

Ahora aquí me quedo pensando más en esto, ¿se puede usar una guillón para mantener las dos palabras completeas pero atar las dos palabras a la vez? «¡Qué piel-fatástica!» or «¡Qué piel-etupendo!»?

By the way Lola, this is not advertizing a cream, lotion, repellant or anyting else. It comes out of the final paragraph, in fact, the final line of the article about the wonders of skin: "It is simply skintastic!"

Si no puedo sintetizar una palabra de dos, pues ¿qué hago?


----------



## Mafelo505

*¡Nuestra piel, maravilla de la naturaleza!*
*¡Que fantástica nuestra piel!*
*¡Nuestra maravillosa piel!*

Lola

Sigue tú, por favor

chau


----------



## Soy Yo

Santiago Jorge said:


> ¡Qué te vaya bien, Lola! Ya lo hice con un caracol vivo y ¡cómo me sento!
> 
> Ahora aquí me quedo pensando más en esto, ¿se puede usar una *guión *para mantener las dos palabras completeas pero atar las dos palabras a la vez? «¡Qué piel-fatástica!» or «¡Qué piel-etupendo!»?
> 
> By the way Lola, this is not advertizing a cream, lotion, repellant or anyting else. It comes out of the final paragraph, in fact, the final line of the article about the wonders of skin: "It is simply skintastic!"
> 
> Si no puedo sintetizar una palabra de dos, pues ¿qué hago?


 
Y no pongas "fatástica" porque suena fatal o para el angloparlante "gordo".  

Corregí a "guión" (pero no sé por qué lleva tilde).


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Entonces, ¿definativamente tendré que usar una oración normal? Yo mismo lo puedo hacer . . . pero me gusta «¡Qué fantástica nuestra piel!».

¡Gracias a todos por su ayuda y la diversión!


----------



## pameand

Hola!

Podríamos dar vuelta la palabra de "skin" + "fantantastic" = "skintastic"
a "fantástico + piel" = "fantastipiel", que aunque no se usa, quizás podría enterderse un poco más dentro del contexto o con una pequeña ayuda:

Que opinan?


----------

